# Annatto , Achiote, The Lip Stick Tree



## steeley (Sep 30, 2012)

The lipstick tree (Bixa orellana) is also known as annatto, urucum, or achiote. The seeds of the fruit are used as a spice, and as a dye in foods, cosmetics, or industrial applications.

Widely used seldom seen .





[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## heirkb (Sep 30, 2012)

Al pastor!


----------



## steeley (Sep 30, 2012)

Achiote Paste

Ingredients:
1 1/2 tablespoons crushed annatto seeds
1/2 cup water
2 teaspoons freshly ground black pepper
1/2 cup chili powder
4 teaspoons salt
1 tablespoon oregano
3 cloves garlic
1/2 medium-sized white onion
1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
1/4 cup pineapple juice
1 1/2 cups orange Juice
1/4 cup lemon Juice 1 teaspoon oil
Instructions:

Cut the onion into slices. Crush the garlic in a mortar and pestle, and then place the garlic and onion in a frying pan with the oil. Lightly fry them until they are softened.

Use a blender to finely mix all of the ingredients.

Stores in the refrigerator for up to a week. 


A gem on the tongue, a jewel to the worldthe seeds are known as "red gold" in parts of South America, where Bixa orellana seeds are a lucrative export. They are the source of annatto, an additive that's used to color food such as popcorn, cheese, and Chinese spare ribs. Extracted from the red pericarp that surrounds the seeds, annatto coloring is a deep yellow-orange. Sometimes it's used in place of saffron. The plant's ethnobotanical uses are not newannatto extract has long been used by indigenous Caribbean and South American cultures to flavor, heal, and paintfaces and bodies included. When applied directly, its color is red

Mounds of Achiote paste.



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Sep 30, 2012)

I love the stuff ,fish , chicken ,pork and al pastor taco's .




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


and a little grindstone in sterling sliver .



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Sep 30, 2012)

[/IMG]

Reminds me of the Yucatan.



[/IMG]


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Red rice is one of the main foods in Guam (where I lived before here), and achiote is the main flavoring/coloring. Be careful though, if you mishandle it, it will dye your hands!


----------



## lumo (Sep 30, 2012)

Went through a phase as a kid where I wouldn't eat rice if it didn't have achiote in it.


----------

